

Live: Google Fiber anouncement - olegious
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uZVqPuq81c&newstate=f2495236011692546021cb19f066b801

======
sheckel
They just announced "Google Fiber TV", integrated with Netflix and support for
Android / ios.

On another note, this event seems super awkward...

